# RV rental



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

Anyone know of somewhere I could rent a trailer or 5th wheel preferably a bunkhouse, in the Houston area. Momma wants to rent before we buy, if possible. 
Thanks.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mg trailer sales in clute is where I go

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks. I'll check in to them.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

on the north side, 45 north, north of beltway on west side of freeway there is a place that has a large varity of rentals, i cannot think of the name.


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

Terry Vaugn RV's rents them ... we did the same thing rented before we bought.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

squidly said:


> Terry Vaugn RV's rents them ... we did the same thing rented before we bought.


The Alvin Terry Vaugn no longer rents... At least they did not rent last fall. I don't know about other location.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

ibtbone said:


> on the north side, 45 north, north of beltway on west side of freeway there is a place that has a large varity of rentals, i cannot think of the name.


These guys: http://www.americandreamvacations.net/index.php

I stopped in one day thinking they were a dealer they had so many units. They have an interesting system that benefits renters and owners. They actually rent out RVs for the owners when they're not using them. The owner get s a cut and company gets a cut. Kinda like a property management company for beach house rentals. Go by there on a Spring weekend and the lot is dang near empty.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

wisslbritches said:


> These guys: http://www.americandreamvacations.net/index.php
> 
> I stopped in one day thinking they were a dealer they had so many units. They have an interesting system that benefits renters and owners. They actually rent out RVs for the owners when they're not using them. The owner get s a cut and company gets a cut. Kinda like a property management company for beach house rentals. Go by there on a Spring weekend and the lot is dang near empty.


Thanks for the input.
Can any one recommend any other rv parks in Matty or POC?
I know they have some there, but has any one stayed in them and liked them.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Thanks for the input.
> Can any one recommend any other rv parks in Matty or POC?
> I know they have some there, but has any one stayed in them and liked them.


I highly recommend POC RV park : www.POCRV.com

110 Steve Street,
Port O'Connor, TX 77982
FOR RESERVATIONS CALL:
(361) 983-2484

The owners Donna and Darrell are great people and the park is only 4-5 years old.

My wife and I bring our 5th wheel down every year and keep it at the park from April thru October.


----------

